# I think i lost my bond with Flake



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey there, you guys might remember the guy who had a budgie named Flake, it's been a long time since I came here, but I really need your help. So, for the past few weeks, Flake isn't allowing me to pet her or anything like that, but she allows my dad to do it. But I'm the one who cleans the cage and gives the food and water. Not being jealous and all. So can somebody please tell me how to make the bond stronger?

PS; Flake now flies to my shoulder when i put my finger near her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Most budgies do not like to be petted once they pass the baby stage. 
If a budgie does enjoy it, it should only be petted in the head or neck, never the back or tail. 
Petting a budgie’s back or tail stimulates hormonal behaviors. 

How old is your bird?
When a budgie reaches puberty, it often becomes more independent. 
Bonding is allowing your budgie to CHOOSE to be with you. 

Have you tried clicker training with Flake?
Look at the stickies in the taming and bonding section of the forum. 😊*


----------

